# 52" red while flounder fishing



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I was casting after work on base at the fuel pier trying for a flounder or two. I was using my 7'6" St Croix one-piece rod, a 2500 stradic with 14lb PP, with a 20lb clear ande leader. I was jigging the bottom when the rod almost gets ripped out of my hands! Somehow I kept the bull away from the pilings and got him to open water. The size of the boils this fish was making were huge, I knew it wasa big fish, I was just praying for my tackle to hold up.The fight was LONG and I thought I was never going to get a look at this beast, but I finally whooped him. It was 52" and I can only guess how much it weighed, it was an absolute PIG! Luckily there was someone else at the fuel pier who took a picture with my phone before I released the fish.It was an incredible fight on my flounder/flats rig!!! And I love my stradic and PP more than ever!!! It took a good 10 min to revive the fish after such a long fight, but it swam away fine!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If that fish is indeed 52", I'd say around 40-45lbs. It sure does look kinda skinny though, unless you're a really big guy.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW. Congrats. Very nice and thanks for sharing. :bowdown :bowdown:clap :clap


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

hell of a catch. congrats.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *tunapopper (11/22/2008)*If that fish is indeed 52", I'd say around 40-45lbs. It sure does look kinda skinny though, unless you're a really big guy.


Skinny? No way! That thing is a beast, just look howdeep the bodyis from the top of the head down through the belly.Nice catch.:bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>Great catch, good thing the water is cold, <P align=center>or that fish would have likely spooled you or broken your rod!<P align=center>Good job and thanks for the pic, that's bonifide *horn tooter*!<P align=center>:clap<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

*Wow, thats one big red!! Awsome catch expecially on the tackle! *


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

The picture really does the fish no justice, I only took a quick picture because I wanted to make sure he swam away after such a long fight. And I am no small guy, I go 250lbs.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

that is an absolute HOG!!! congrats on a great fight, catch, and release! you'll remember that one for the rest of your life.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Any way you look at it, thats a big one!!

Good report!!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats giant, good job!


----------



## popfly (Oct 22, 2007)

:bowdown:clap

Awesome fish and great report


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - Great catch - that's a HUGE red.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch! My best was 47 1/2" but that was on a penn 9500ss :doh But I just got a stratic 2500 2 weeks ago and put 10 lb. spider wire on it...this post makes me want to go put the cute little reel threw hell and see how she does :shedevil


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thats a huge bull. congrats on landing him and the long release.the pic does not do him justice. thanks for posting.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats thats an awesome fish!!!! I have noticed that the really long reds often look skinny in pictures. I'm not sure why? Great job :clap :clap


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, that is awesome! Damn i need to get back down there and do some fishin'


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a stud especially from the beach.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Bill! We won't be home for Thanksgiving, but I'm trying to work out a few days to get home before the new year. Hopefully we can get together some time soon.


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

That is one hellava fish!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## kayakfisher (Dec 20, 2007)

Man, this is why I fish!!! Nice job and congrats on landing him on such small tackle. I am totally jealous!


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful Catch, That Bull is so big it should have horns. Great fish and thanks for posting the report and pics.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I caught a 52 inch red @ Navarre bridge last year from the bank. That thing went 64 lbs he was a monster. Looked pretty much like the one you caught.

Great catch!


----------



## Fishinkarma (May 11, 2008)

Having known Firedawg since 1995, I can tell you that he has caught more than one red that size or bigger.:bowdown

I have had the pleasure of fishing with him onmany occations both fresh and salt...Bill could catch a line class record Marlin in a mud puddle ( has something to do with salty pekpek ):clap.

However I think you should all know...for the last twenty years or so he has sle'pt with men at least every other day :moon

Call me bro, the fish hear in PC don't know you're back in town yet...it could be a blood bath.

BTW...wear your special fish catching panties...you know the ones...NNNNNNDUHHHH, the ones that attract sea bass...I know sea bass...

Mongo shows the fish love....










I show the fish love...










<STRIKE></STRIKE>

Do you know the fish love?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *banjovie (11/25/2008)*I caught a 52 inch red @ Navarre bridge last year from the bank. That thing went 64 lbs he was a monster. Looked pretty much like the one you caught.


:withstupid Wow!! You broke the Florida state record for Red Drum by 12 lbs and didn't even know it!: 

Drum, Red, _Sciaenops ocellatus_ *"Redfish"*
*52 lbs. 5 oz., *Cocoa, 2-24-96, George E. Hogan, Jr.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I've tested the tool out in the past and it's fairly accurate. It says a healthy 52" red drum shouldweigh around70 lbs. 

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishCharts.asp


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

There are TONS of redfish that _would_ break the current state record landed each year. Since the slot limit, the numbers and sizes have gone up exponentially. I have personally landed a redfish that probably wouldn't have gone over 50 lb_s. _But darn close. I wouldn't be so quick to say someone "inflated" a fishing story with the new regulations. Florida doesn't allow big redfish to be harvested under any normal circumstances. Other states have moe accurate "state records" because they allow one fish over the slot. Whether it be by seperate tag that can be purchased, or one fish over the slot can be kept per day, etc. But, since Florida strictly prohibits the harvest of any refish over 27 inches, it is not a stretch of the imagination at all that there are plenty over 50lb+ fish out there.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *nb&twil (11/26/2008)*There are TONS of redfish that _would_ break the current state record landed each year. Since the slot limit, the numbers and sizes have gone up exponentially. I have personally landed a redfish that probably wouldn't have gone over 50 lb_s. _But darn close. I wouldn't be so quick to say someone "inflated" a fishing story with the new regulations. Florida doesn't allow big redfish to be harvested under any normal circumstances. Other states have moe accurate "state records" because they allow one fish over the slot. Whether it be by seperate tag that can be purchased, or one fish over the slot can be kept per day, etc. But, since Florida strictly prohibits the harvest of any refish over 27 inches, it is not a stretch of the imagination at all that there are plenty over 50lb+ fish out there.


Your "other states allow one fish over the slot" thereby having "more accurate state records" theory doesn't hold water. Check out the Alabama and Mississippi redfish state records. Both states allow one redfish over the slot.

ALABAMA/RED DRUM/1982/43 LBS

MISSISSIPPI/RED DRUM/1970-1973/44 LBS

I find it hard to believe that we are growing "TONS of redfish that would break thecurrent state record" of 52 lbs when our neighboring states have not recorded a bull redfish over 44 lbs since 1973. They have ten times the bull redfish herds we do.


----------



## Fishinkarma (May 11, 2008)

Chill bro...Bill may exagerate the size of his salty pekpek, however, never the size of a fish. 

Maybe we could get his exact physical measurements and determine the exact size of his fish and...

Get over it, it's a great fish and a nice picture...relax, it's just fishing...even if he does sleep with men :blush:


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

*"However I think you should all know...for the last twenty years or so he has sle'pt with men at least every other day"*

Damned, my secret is out!!!!!!!!! I might be in PC thurs & Fri. I will give you a call Diamond Dave!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

After the fact i realised it would have been a state record. When you catch a big fish you dont even think about it. I caught the monster 100 yards east of the bridge where the big sunk boat is now. There was a couple staying there for the weekend in a RV and i had to use their bathroom scale (weighed me alone, and then me with the fish the accuracy who knows!) I have a scale that goes to 50lbs that wasnt enough! There is only one pic. of this fish and they have it. Realising the importance of that catch i do think about it now. In fact i almost got the state record on a spec as well. Santa Rosa sound has alot of big fish in there. I don't know what to do if you catch a possable state or world record. Who would you call?


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

If you look what he said, it was 52 inches and didn't know the weight.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice RED!!!!!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

nice catch, thanks for sharing. Rick


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

whole Hog


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

A 52 inch red is about 50 lbs...at least thats what my 52 inch red weighed.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Figured Id post it cuz nobody would believe me....haha


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

You call the local IGFA, that's who! The # I do not know, try 411? I do know you have to measure the fish's length and girth, maybe even the head. Also have to submit the picture and the fishing line wrapped around a piece of small cut card board ( a little bigger than normal size index-card). On the card I think you need the date, lb. test line used, measurements of the fish. I seen this on Salt Water Angler with Rick Murphy I think. Also you can get the fish's weight next time by using a proven mathematical formula by entering the proper measurements of the fish. You might want to check into all of this for future reference.


----------



## costa_delmarfisher_1988 (Oct 27, 2008)

yea thats really cool man nice catch. I have been catching 27 inch to bout 42 inch reds off the bob sykes.. no keepers yet except for one about a month ago that was 26 inches. Caught a stingray and a 40 inch red off bobs last night on bay side at the middle of pier by the gap where the boats go through.:bowdown good job cuz i haven't caught one over 42 lol so yea it was a rod bending and drag battle with the 42 inch so im sure that 1 was a awesome fight lol :bowdown


----------

